# How old is too old to breed?



## Dynamic8999 (May 2, 2006)

I was just wondering when most of you retire your broodmares? Do you pick an age and just stop breeding them or just wait until they lose fertility (if ever)?


----------



## Miniv (May 2, 2006)

We haven't had many really "OLD" mares......yet. But the few we've had -- believe it or not, TELL us when they are ready.

Right now, I have one special girl who is 16 years old this year. Technically that is not old -- more like "middle age" but I know she's ready to just be a Grandma/Nanny. She is carrying her last foal right now.

Then, in another pasture I have a 20 year old lady who would KILL me if we retired her! She LOVES being a mom!

What's important is how healthy the mare is and if THEY enjoy it.

MA


----------



## HJF (May 2, 2006)

Age really isn't the most important thing; the important thing is your horse's health. I personally don't breed mares every year starting from 3 to however long. I give them breaks in between. There are plenty of mid 20 year old broodmares that are still going as good as a 6 year old.




:


----------



## Jean_B (May 2, 2006)

Heck, I know of one old mare .... WELL into her LATE 30s, maybe even early 40s (had been registered during the early days of the open registry and they aren't really sure how old she was when registered). Hadn't had a foal in 7 years and they figured she had "shut down".....and then popped out an awesome filly.


----------



## Joyce (May 2, 2006)

My oldest has been 22 yeas old.


----------



## 4mymirage (May 3, 2006)

We just had a lovely filly out of a 20 yr old mare we got from Jean B!! And she is an awesome mamma, good with the baby and all the local children too!! :aktion033:

And have an 18 yo due this month :bgrin







:

On the other hand, we have a 5yo who will never be bred by us again!


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2006)

*I haven't had to consider this question until recently, since all of my mares are quite young, except for one. This mare is 22 years old this year, I got her two years ago as a pregnant mare, she carried and foaled without any problems, and I had considered retiring her but she was in super shape and loves being a mother so I tried rebreeding her-- well she settled with ONE cover! And this year she's given birth to a stunning palomino pinto filly, a half sister to my wonderful "Mountain Highs AMayZing" mare. I've decided that this will be her last foal, although she still looks about half her age and is very healthy, she seems to be slowing down just a bit, and I don't want to burden her further by having her carry another foal for 11 months. She deserves to retire.*

I think it is likely a very individual decision, for each mare's health and circumstances.



:


----------

